# Fuel temp sensor code.



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

The only code that comes up in my truck is a p0180 fuel temp sensor. I live in NY so I have to have the engine light off to pass inspection. I bought the new sensor from nissan using my vin number. How ever I'm not sure how to install it. It's in the fuel tank but further than that I have no idea, any ideas? 1996 d21 4wd 4 cyl.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

The service information I am seeing says you have to remove the fuel tank to access it, and that the fuel temperature sensor is part of the fuel tank sending unit assembly ...maybe even mounted right along side of the fuel pump itself as a single unit, although the manual isn't real clear about that. Hopefully one of the other members here knows for sure.

May look like this once the tank is on the ground. I'm reading that you need to inspect for a broken wire going to the fuel temp sensor inside the tank or a corroded terminal at the sensor connector.












-R


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks. I had the tank out sending unit out I found a pic of the sensor online but it shows nothing of where to connect it. It looks way diff from what's in the tank if that is what I'm looking at. Kind of hoping some one went thru this before and can shed alittle light on it.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tmcconnell_1 said:


> Thanks. I had the tank out sending unit out I found a pic of the sensor online but it shows nothing of where to connect it. It looks way diff from what's in the tank if that is what I'm looking at. Kind of hoping some one went thru this before and can shed a little light on it.


Yeah, I understand. Is there any way you can post up a picture of the sensor you have from a photo on line or other method. Maybe I can get more insight on where it mounts.

It's been pretty quiet on here, but other techs will drop by pretty soon.

Here's the result of another search...











So, from what I'm seeing between both of those illustrations is that the fuel pump assembly has to be disconnected and completely removed from the tank, and the temperature sensor is mounted down inside the tank on some kind of bracket.


-R


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the best pic I have ever seen so far how ever I don't think there is a plug for that connector on my sending unit. I checked it all out couldn't see where to plug it in.


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know if this is what I have to do to post a pic but I found this online earlier. I don't know how to take a pic and post it here


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok the second pic is what I found also. I don't know how to post pics so I can't show u my sending unit or the new sensor. But I have no plug on my sending unit for this part


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, I got your photo of the assembly. You are right. The temperature sensor in the pic below looks to be the shiny metal bulb in the lower right hand end of the fuel pump carrier. It looks like only one wire connects it up to the top plate. There are only two other devices there, the fuel pump, and the sending unit, So that temperature "bulb", or probe has to be the other part in the photo. 

The parts place may have sold you a superseded, newly designed, or improved sensor ...that, or the wrong part. You will probably have to take both to them and let them sort it out.










Your pic of the sender they sold you. It's evidently for a different year or model, or something was changed on your truck. I just don't see how that's going to work. Get us the 10th digit in the VIN on your truck, and the production date. We'll see if that makes any difference.










-R


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the bottom pic is the one I am used to seeing... maybe its been changed out before, are the connections the same?


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

No way to connect it without a splice. I pulled two other units from the junk yard and both had the same metal sensor.


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tenth in my vin is a T production date is 06/96. I tore apart a frontier today and looked at the sending unit and sensor and the sensor looks the same as my new one that I purchased from the dealer using my vin. Only it is all solder connections not plug in. Also I went back to another vehicle that I tore apart and looked at that sensor it's basically the same thing. Just wrapped with metal.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tmcconnell_1 said:


> Tenth in my vin is a T production date is 06/96. I tore apart a frontier today and looked at the sending unit and sensor and the sensor looks the same as my new one that I purchased from the dealer using my vin. Only it is all solder connections not plug in. Also I went back to another vehicle that I tore apart and looked at that sensor it's basically the same thing. Just wrapped with metal.


Well, it is a 96 model, that's for sure. I just wanted to confirm that.
Is the first picture in my #8 post of your vehicle's tank and sending unit, or one from the junk yard?
(http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/...Nissansender-001_zpsabf3c838.jpg?t=1361358976)

-


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

The pics I posted are of my sending unit.


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion it probly needs to be spliced together. But which wire goes to the top.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tmcconnell_1 said:


> I have come to the conclusion it probly needs to be spliced together. But which wire goes to the top.


That just sounds all wrong to me. I'm not there to get a hands on feel for the problem, but I can't, in my wildest dreams, see how Nissan could have you splicing a component in inside the gas tank. I wish we could get a better visual of what's going on, but from here it looks like you still don't have the right sensor for your specific pump, sender, and sensor assembly. Something's not right.
-


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a pic of the frontier unit with sensor it's soldered connection also. I can post it same as I did the others but I will have to delete those I guess


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tmcconnell_1 said:


> I have a pic of the frontier unit with sensor it's soldered connection also. I can post it same as I did the others but I will have to delete those I guess


That's fine. Since I copied and am linking them from a photo hosting site it won't matter. They will still be in this thread.

Posting pics to this forum is a whole 'nother topic. I can cover that for you some other time, but we need to get this sensor dilemma figured out first.
-


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Two photos posted


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tmcconnell_1 said:


> Two photos posted


Okay, I copied them from your album.

(your truck's fuel temperature sending unit connection)









(Fuel temp sensor electrical connection from a Frontier)









(Fuel temperature sensor from a Frontier)









Well, they are different... that's for sure. So, are you trying to wire in a Frontier temp sensor into your D21? I apologize for dragging this out, but I'm just trying to comprehend it all.

-R


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm trying to get the temp sensor I bought in my truck so the engine light will turn off. I guess it has been superseded to the part I have. Which is the same as the frontier. One pic u posted shows a connector in my unit but there is none there. Do I cut and splice this sensor in? If so ill go get the one from the junk yard and return this one


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tmcconnell_1 said:


> I'm trying to get the temp sensor I bought in my truck so the engine light will turn off. I guess it has been superseded to the part I have. Which is the same as the frontier. One pic u posted shows a connector in my unit but there is none there. Do I cut and splice this sensor in? If so ill go get the one from the junk yard and return this one


So... you still have yet to post up a photo of YOUR truck's fuel pump/sensor assembly? At this point I can't help but believe your truck has the wrong fuel pump module in it. Something's wrong. Your sensor should either be plug-and-play, or you would have to buy the whole fuel pump module.
I'm still researching!

Yours "should" look like this...









It even looks like it has the small, white, female two pin connector for the sensor you bought right under the top plate. 

If it doesn't, then somebody evidently has changed it out with something else that wasn't OE style. I'm afraid you may be on your own if you have to try to splice a sensor in. I wouldn't blame you for trying, given the price of these things, but I just can't find anything that would support attempting to do it that way. 
-R


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the last pic. I have been trying to find a pic of that. I was afraid that the unit in my truck was swapped at one point. I just gotta try and find a truck like mine in a junk yard somewhere I guess.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tmcconnell_1 said:


> Thanks for the last pic. I have been trying to find a pic of that. I was afraid that the unit in my truck was swapped at one point. I just gotta try and find a truck like mine in a junk yard somewhere I guess.


Well, keep us posted, and good luck!

-Roger


----------



## Tmcconnell_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Still looking for a truck with a sending unit in it at a sacral yard. Apparently it's hard to find.


----------

